

Technical founder seeking a technical co-founder - jason_wang
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/sof/3885337620.html

======
mathattack
I'm trying to figure out if this is earnest, or a satire on "Non-technical
founder seeking a technical co-founder"

------
hauschi
CTO & Co-CTO?

~~~
jason_wang
CTO.

